# Veins popping after workout



## LexusGS (Aug 11, 2005)

How can I prevent seeing all these veins? on my bicep and forearms? it seems that after every workout they become more and more visible.


----------



## JayBee (Aug 11, 2005)

haha


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 11, 2005)

wonna get hit in the face?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 11, 2005)

Come on guys don't ask ?'s like these. First if you get your bodyfat low enough your going to see them even when you don't lift. Not trying to insult you, but not an intelligent question. When you lift blood is what pushing into those musles. Ever heard of a pump. You don't think your muscle just grew an inch do you. It's the blood running through those veins of yours. If you didn't already kmnow this is a good thing. So don't ask how to stop it. Here I'll anwsere your question. *STOP LIFTING.*



			
				LexusGS said:
			
		

> How can I prevent seeing all these veins? on my bicep and forearms? it seems that after every workout they become more and more visible.


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

Get really fat.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 11, 2005)

Ya I wanna get hit in the face.  What a nerd   The kid can't even spell correctly.


----------



## JayBee (Aug 11, 2005)

i thought that question was supposed to be a joke or something.... seriously.  listen to the tough old man...


----------



## PTYP (Aug 11, 2005)

I dont know about the rest of you, but the whole reason I come here is to get advice on how to ultimately get the veins lol.


----------



## Psch91 (Aug 11, 2005)

I personally love a good pump when my veins pop out after a good workout. Im sure many/all of you do too.   

Thread poster/question


----------



## tannywild (Aug 11, 2005)

Yea, what's the problem with veins? I must have some weird problem, when I go up to Gold's, I see all the college kids in my town working out with their skimpy little "LOOK AT MY ARMS" outfits. But once they see my arms pumping, I've got so many veins in my arms/chest... It looks like a spiderweb...

veins arent bad! Just fuckin lift, and if youre afraid of your veins, like the old man said, quit lifting =)


----------



## TheCurse (Aug 11, 2005)

lol.









 can i get a hell yea for big ropy veins?


----------



## turbine5 (Aug 11, 2005)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> wonna get hit in the face?



wtf?


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 11, 2005)

I've got a 15 year old Grand-Son, that would kill for some popping veins. He's a pretty big boy, and has a good frame to build a great body on. But he has got a lot of baby fat to loose first. But that will come off with work, and a little time.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 11, 2005)

Stop working out and you wont have need for all that blood flow. Or just fatten up a bit.

Vascularity is hard earned, which is why the user so often appreciates it. The only vascularity overweight couch potatos have, are varicose veins.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 11, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> The only vascularity overweight couch potatos have, are varicose veins.


----------



## Fashong (Aug 11, 2005)

I love it, they pop out more and more everytime I workout even though I am bulking and getting bigger.  I do not know why I do not have the bicep vein, it is weird.  That is the only one I really want.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 11, 2005)

Fashong, those stats are pretty good for your weight and age. My brother is almost 20 and he deadlifts 135 max (he used to work out, but only his arms and chest). He actually benches well over what he deadlifts or squats.


----------



## JayBee (Aug 11, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Fashong, those stats are pretty good for your weight and age. My brother is almost 20 and he deadlifts 135 max (he used to work out, but only his arms and chest). He actually benches well over what he deadlifts or squats.




one of my friends can bench 300 for reps, but can barely squat 250.  all through highschool, he had a bench right next to his bed and he would always bench press every day, day in, day out for 4 years.  never once squated untill he graduated.  its kinda funny.


----------



## HaTa (Aug 11, 2005)

i take Nitrix and the veins in my arms constantly pop out now.. but i use to be the same they would only pop out after workouts but this kid must be retarted because girls love that stuff... and i guess if hes gay guys like it because this website is like 90% guys and we all look up to pros so.... whats he complaining about?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 11, 2005)

JayBee said:
			
		

> one of my friends can bench 300 for reps, but can barely squat 250. all through highschool, he had a bench right next to his bed and he would always bench press every day, day in, day out for 4 years. never once squated untill he graduated. its kinda funny.


 My brother got into working out because one of his friends benches well over 300. The only problem is that he only works his upper body. Now I'm not saying it's easy, but it really isn't that hard compared to the lower body. He works out at least five days a week and never takes time off because his CNS basically never gets worn out (we all know the upper body isn't nearly as taxing to the CNS as the lower body). So he benches like 330 but I doubt he could deadlift that. I think my deadlift is actually over his. Oh yeah, he's thinking of entering a strongman competition later this month near me (I'm definitely attending). I think he'll get owned because he has no leg strength and probably not that much grip strength. Both of those are extremely important in strongman. Besides, he's getting a big head about his strength, so it'll be good to see him put in his place.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 11, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> My brother got into working out because one of his friends benches well over 300. The only problem is that he only works his upper body. Now I'm not saying it's easy, but it really isn't that hard compared to the lower body. He works out at least five days a week and never takes time off because his CNS basically never gets worn out (we all know the upper body isn't nearly as taxing to the CNS as the lower body). So he benches like 330 but I doubt he could deadlift that. I think my deadlift is actually over his. Oh yeah, he's thinking of entering a strongman competition later this month near me (I'm definitely attending). I think he'll get owned because he has no leg strength and probably not that much grip strength. Both of those are extremely important in strongman. Besides, he's getting a big head about his strength, so it'll be good to see him put in his place.



why dont u teach him? He really should learn to work his lower body and if he can't take the pain, then he shouldnt be lifting. I cant believe his deadlift max is 135 for his age.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 11, 2005)

I've been teaching him. I keep telling him to follow my routine... it's been working extremely well and we have to have somewhat similar genetics being brothers. But he keeps wanting to switch exercises for other ones and do them 'his way' (the easy way with half ROM). Oh yeah, he's more interested in his girlfriend than in working out. It's definitely possible to make time for both. He just doesn't do it. Plus he won't listen to me since I'm his 'little' brother (who has about 40-50 pounds on him now). He just does what his friend always did with him, and he won't listen to me about form for exercises, especially bench press. I showed him how low you should go and with the elbows tucked in, but he said that that can't be right because 'no one does it like that.' Well since when does everybody else in the gym know what they're doing? Argh. I do all this research and reading online and he doesn't even listen. I should go find him and slap him right now...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 11, 2005)

well, at least when he looks like a fool at the competition, he'll come running to you for advice. If he doesn't, 5-10 years from now he'll realize he made a mistake when you are a beast and still growing and he's this skinny kid with no legs being jealous of you. His choice, his future.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 11, 2005)

Well he's jealous now, he just doesn't want to listen. He's so dumb when it comes to so many things, he just doesn't think. I feel bad that he doesn't want to actually put the effort into a quality routine. Oh well, I can't force him. It's just awesome that my friend who's so much smaller is a lot stronger. And you know what? He's following my routine! Hmm... Plus he can't even make all the workouts because we do it in my basement and he can't always come over. My brother has no excuse though. It's unfortunate, but out of my hands.


----------



## 99hawkins (Aug 12, 2005)

Lexy

Psst.....Just between you and me, the chicks think veins are impressive 

They do look pretty awesomely mean if you have the bulk with them. Makes one look like a weight training machine. Who is going to start a fight with a guy that looks like a fecking tree?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 12, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> I love it, they pop out more and more everytime I workout even though I am bulking and getting bigger.  I do not know why I do not have the bicep vein, it is weird.  That is the only one I really want.




The Bicep vein comes with age. I'm 17 and I am just now seeing it often during
good workout.  Same with most my friends.

Just keep working out good, and in a year or so mr. vein will come out and say hello.


----------

